# Cataracts



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

So the old girl's eyes are getting a bit cloudy. In the last 6 months I would say, I have noticed her examining things as if they are novel but it is a fence post.

Or...I was walking her one day and she hackled at two big ravens across a four lane road. The birds were walking along side each other and I think at the distance the the two black birds merged for her and she could not recognize it by the silhouette because there were two.

She is occasionally going alert to examine stuff that doesn't warrant it, like rocks.

Does anyone do cataract surgery for old dogs or do you just let these things happen? She is 10, and except for her stomach issues she is quite healthy for her age and her joints and general mobility and activity level and ability for her age is really good. Today my husband said we should try to do something about her eyes because she could easily live a good couple more years and we shouldnt let her go blind. 

It would probably be the speciality hospital that would do it and I have been postponing taking her there for the GI stuff anyway so it crossed my mind maybe they could knock her out once, check out her digestive tract and do something for her eyes at the same time?

I don't honestly know if there is anything to be done for her stomach but the a biospy was suggested at one point and is something I have not yet tried....


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Not that this is of any help, but I work right across the street from a veterinary ophthalmologist, who also happens to be a great friend from back in jr. high and highschool. I know for a fact he does cataract surgery on dogs of all ages/breeds - so could be worth looking into to see if there is a specialist in your area, and looking into her specific case to see if it is cost warranted. 
And good luck with the GI issues also! <3


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Old dog eyes get cloudy without much loss of vision -- it's a normal part of aging that's not actually a cataract. I've heard it called "lenticular sclerosis" and "nuclear sclerosis" and been told it's just something to expect in an old dog, requiring no extra care.
http://veterinaryvision.com/resources/learn-about-eye-diseases/common-aging-changes/

Your regular vet should be able to tell the difference. If there's really a cataract, I strongly recommend involving a vet ophthalmologist. Cataracts usually need steroidal drops daily to slow down glaucoma, which is the natural progression...and then removal of the eyes.

There _is _a lens replacement surgery for cataracts, but not all dogs and cataracts are candidates. It runs about $3k per eye, I think. They'll need to do some tests on the retina activity beneath the cataract. 

My dog was not a candidate for cataract surgery (his retinas were non-responsive by the time we rescued him), so we managed his cataracts with drops for years until glaucoma progressed, and then the ophthalmologist removed his eyes to eliminate the pain, since he was blind anyway. It's not worth managing glaucoma once it progresses --much too painful for the dog.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. 

It is so hard when they get older. I'm waiting for some type of bomb to drop on our female since she turned 10.:crying:

I have 4 suggestions for cataracts:

1.Our dogs wear Doggles to protect the eyes from wind and debris when we go "back road ridin" the Doggles can also protect from sun: 
Doggles at BaxterBoo

2.*N-acetyl-carnosine Can-C eye-drops - for Cataracts*
Human Study: Efficacy of N-acetylcarnosine in the treatment of cataracts. - PubMed - NCBI

This is the book: 
Amazon

*Dog Study*:








Can-C Eye Drops Safely Reverse Cataracts in Dogs!
Canine Clinical Trials

3.*Another combination:* Cataracts in dogs and cats | Natural Pet Cataract Treatment


*Cineraria* is the traditional homeopathic remedy found in the Ophthalmology section of the Physicians Desk reference for over 25 years as a treatment for cataracts. The government of India has stated that "Cineraria is the nutrient of choice to halt or reverse cataracts." Homeopathy ignites the healing process, nutraceuticals provide the fuel.
*Vitamin C with bioflavonoids* is recommended as a general supplement.
*Eyebright and bilberry*, two herbs integral to holistic cataract treatment, are helpful for pets.
 
4.Supplements:
*Phyt-n-Chance* (superfoods, which includes cleansing/detoxification, anti inflammation, and phyto nutrition supporting immune health): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Phyt-n-Chance-K9-A-Highly-Concentrated-Antioxidant-Blend.html
*Power Of EA’s* (a unique blend of natural, health enriching oils that are high in omega 3. It also provides a rich source of beta carotene, another anti inflammatory and complete, natural vitamin E from two separate ingredients which provide four tocopherols.) http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Power-of-3EA-s.html



Have you ever tried The Honest Kitchen Dehydrated food for her stomach? 
Or Slippery Elm and hour before feeding?


Moms


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Magwart. I don't know which her eyes are then, cloudy or actual cataracts. I will ask the vet. 

She is definitely losing her vision, no doubt about that. 

Moms yes I tried slippery elm and it did not make an appreciable difference. I have not tried anything new for food since breaking down and putting her on the prescription vet diet. 

I had thought that I had her more stable with this stomach thing but she has had nearly one exacerbation per month since Oct and that doesn't thrill me. I think it is time to bring out the big guns.

I just gave her the last dose of the last jar of Sunday Sundae I had, I also have Feed Sentinels and PhyTN Chance but her last bought of diarrhea was after I had accidentally put Feed Sentinels in her food (I was meaning to put it in the pup's bowl). I thought what the heck she can have it. it may have been unrelated, but I am gun shy

I am super paranoid of feeding her anything at all because it seems like the slightest deviation sends her into a bout of diarrhea. I baked her some chicken breast as a treat because she can't have anything good and THAT seemed to set it off (and I didn't give her much)

I keep trying to find out: is honest kitchen cooked or raw dehydrated?

Thanks


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

HK is dehydrated and 100% Human food.

The Limited Ingredient products called Minimalist, only contain 6 ingredients: https://www.thehonestkitchen.com/dog-food/minimalist-food 
There is Chicken, Fish & Turkey

There is also a Grain Free Fish called ZEAL Epicurean: "It’s an easy-to-digest recipe that’s great for pups who can’t tolerate more common proteins." 
( https://www.thehonestkitchen.com/zeal ) 

Wishing you luck!
Moms


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks, is it cooked or raw, though?

So as I was typing the last post I looked over at her and she was drooling puddles, this is what happens when she gets nauseas.

I gave her a CereNia shot which is the only thing that helps her. I called the vet & said it is time, the ball is rolling to get her a referral to the specialty hospital. 

So they have an ophthalmology department at the hospital but I guess I will run my money out on the GI stuff first and see where that leaves us with her eyes.

Wish us luck. It is a 2.5 hr drive to this hospital....depending on what they want to do to her I might just have to get a hotel up there.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, poor girl!


Here is their statement about raw: "Our recipes are made from dehydrated whole food ingredients, but they're not quite the same as raw. Dehydration is a slow, gentle method of preserving food. It helps to keep many of the natural nutrients in the raw ingredients in tact. On the other hand, cooking denatures many of these nutrients including delicate enzymes, vitamins, minerals and amino acids (making for a less nutritious finished product)."

If you need more specific info: 
[email protected]


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Wish us luck. It is a 2.5 hr drive to this hospital....depending on what they want to do to her I might just have to get a hotel up there.


wishing y'all the best, keep us updated! <3


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

We have an appointment next Wed with internal medicine. I will ask about her eyes while we are there but I have decided that the other stuff definiteoy needs to be seen to first. If someone from opthamology can look at her great but we have to get this stomach thing straightened out.


----------

